# Dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu ngày tết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/1/19)

Mẹ bầu hoặc đang cho con bú thường phân vân không biết có cần kiêng kị gì trong việc ăn uống ngày Tết không, đặc biệt với những thực phẩm truyền thống ngày Tết.





​
Dù bạn đang mang thai ở tháng thứ mấy cũng cần kiểm soát được hàm lượng calo nạp vào cơ thể hàng ngày, nhất là vào dịp Tết. Nếu ăn uống nhiều và không cân bằng sẽ khá nguy hiểm cho hệ tiêu hóa của mẹ cũng như ảnh hưởng đến con và nguồn sữa mẹ. Các mẹ cần chú ý lựa chọn thực đơn đủ đầy dinh dưỡng cho mình để giúp ngày xuân thêm trọn vẹn.

*Những món ngon lưu ý khi ăn*
Bánh chưng: Đây là món khoái khẩu của nhiều người vào dịp Tết nhưng lại chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng khá cao do được làm từ gạo nếp và thịt mỡ. Mẹ bầu chỉ nên ăn bánh chưng ở mức độ “chừng mực” để tránh tình trạng đầy hơi, khó tiêu. Đặc biệt, bánh chưng không thích hợp cho nhóm thai phụ béo phì, cao huyết áp.





​
Dưa hành: Đây là chứa nhiều chất chua, khiến dạ dày tiết dịch vị nhiều hơn và làm bệnh tiến triển nặng hơn. Mẹ nào bị viêm loét dạ dày hoặc mắc các chứng bệnh về rối loạn tiêu hóa khi mang thai thì không nên thử món dưa muối.
Các loại hạt: Mẹ có thể ăn các loại hạt dưa, hạt bí, hạt hướng dương vì các loại hạt này giàu axit béo thiết yếu, vitamin, chất đạm và khoáng. Tuy nhiên chú ý mua loại có uy tín, tránh hạt có tẩm hóa chất tạo màu và chỉ nên dùng tay tách, không nên đưa vào miệng cắn.

*Thực phẩm nên tránh*
Thức ăn xông khói, nướng: Thực phẩm loại này phải dùng gỗ, than làm chất đốt để chế biến. Nhiên liệu đốt lên sẽ phát tán ra một loại chất độc có thể làm ô nhiễm các thức ăn được xông nướng. Lời khuyên là mẹ bầu và mẹ đang cho con bú không nên ăn những loại thực phẩm này.
Thực phẩm chế biến sẵn và các món chiên, rán: Đây là loại đồ ăn nhiều dầu mỡ có thể sẽ làm gia tăng chứng ốm nghén, nôn ói của mẹ bầu và ảnh hưởng đến nguồn sữa mẹ đang cho bé bú nên cần hạn chế.





​
*Đảm bảo đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng*
Các mẹ bầu thường có xu hướng “ăn cho hai người” nên tăng khẩu phần lên cao hơn nhu cầu, cố gắng ăn ngay cả khi bản thân cảm thấy không ngon miệng nên dễ bị tăng cân quá mức. Bé yêu chỉ hấp thụ những chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển chứ không hấp thu tất cả những thức ăn từ người mẹ nên nhiều trường hợp mẹ tăng cân nhưng con vẫn thiếu chất dinh dưỡng.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

Tết là nhiều bánh kẹo, chất béo, chất đường lắm, mẹ bầu cũng phải hạn chế ăn đó. Tốt nhất nếu thèm ăn, mẹ có thể mua các loại hạt hữu cơ để nhâm nhi ngày Tết, vừa tốt cho mẹ vừa tốt thai nhi đó bạn.


----------



## thaixuan (21/6/19)

Tết nhất là bà bầu phải hạn chế ăn nhiều loại thực phẩm có đường vì sẽ gây tiểu đường thai kì đó. Bạn tamngo mua hạt ở chợ hay ở cửa hàng vậy bạn? Mình thấy chợ cũng có bán mà sợ hàng trung quốc quá.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Tết nhất là bà bầu phải hạn chế ăn nhiều loại thực phẩm có đường vì sẽ gây tiểu đường thai kì đó. Bạn tamngo mua hạt ở chợ hay ở cửa hàng vậy bạn? Mình thấy chợ cũng có bán mà sợ hàng trung quốc quá.


Ấy tìm trên facebook cửa hàng NTMart chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ í, mình hay mua bên đó lắm. Hàng date xa không ah mà nhập toàn hàng mới, yên tâm lắm luôn í.


----------

